# Is adding steering wheel audio control possible?



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

I tried to do this on my LT by replacing the steering wheel and it didn't work. The dealer said that they would have to reprogram the computer but they couldn't cause they didn't know the "code" from the steering wheel. But they did say that they could order a new steering wheel and then do it. I wasn't going to go through that with them though.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cchall said:


> I tried to do this on my LT by replacing the steering wheel and it didn't work. The dealer said that they would have to reprogram the computer but they couldn't cause they didn't know the "code" from the steering wheel. But they did say that they could order a new steering wheel and then do it. I wasn't going to go through that with them though.


In other words:

Dealer - "We're mad at you for going outside the dealership to buy parts, so we're going to BS you by saying you have to order this separate type of wheel, which is really the same thing you already have. We're making you do this because we know you cant fix the problem yourself and we want more of your money."

Now if they had said something along the lines of needing a new fuse or secondary part aside from the steering wheel that received the controls from the steering wheel to then transmit to the head unit; I would have bought what you said they said.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

then why does the cruise control switches function when upgrading the steering wheel ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> then why does the cruise control switches function when upgrading the steering wheel ?


Magic...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have magic in my left hand and magic in my right hand which hand do you choose ?
I would think this would depend upon the wiring harness for the functions of those particular circuits !


----------

